# Need Advice - ASAP - Basement Finishing



## ua2125 (Aug 5, 2013)

Super new to the website and to the HT arena. I am currently finishing my basement and have planned to install a projector with home theater system. I would truly appreciate any advice on the following: 

1. Speakers 5.1 or higher? 
2. Projector - What brand and quality? 
3. Projector Screens - How big a difference does a nice screen make, how much do they range in price? 
3.1. Projector Screen - The wall I would like to project is a bit curved, so I have space for about 7' x 5' for the projector screen. Is this sufficient for a good size screen? 

Budget: My budget is close to $3500 for the whole equipment/installation (Includes projector). I have been told that this will suffice for a decent quality system all around. The size of the room is about 25' x 20'.

Any sort of help would be greatly appreciated as the guys are completing off the work rapidly and I need to choose the equipment and get wiring in before ceiling goes up.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is a start on answers. I am sure others will chime in with their thoughts. $3500 is do-able, but will be tight.

1. You really need to listen to speakers before buying if at all possible. Or at least buy from a place with a hassle-free exchange. Check out Hsu Research's package deals: http://www.hsuresearch.com/packages.html
Very good quality sound for the price. SVS also has package deals, I think. Wire for at least 7.1 channels. Front left/right/center; side surround left/right; rear surround left/right.

2. I have not shopped for a projector in the low to mid price range, so I will let others make recommendations. Epson is a popular brand, as is Panasonic.

3. Carada makes very good screens at reasonable prices. Many of our members make their own screens using special paint. From what I have read it is a little tricky to do it right. However, a DIY screen won't work on a curved wall. In fact, a ceiling mounted pull down (manual or electric) will be your best bet, but the cost goes up for that.

Future proofing wiring is a challenge. Some of our folks have PVC conduit installed to the projector, equipment and speaker locations to allow changing of wiring. For the projector, run at least two HDMI cables, but remember that HDMI has length restrictions of 15-20 feet or so. To run longer, use the Monoprice Redmere HDMI cables.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is the list I usually recommend on a small/mid range budget..I have built this system a couple times and it looks and sounds great,in my humble opinion 

Epson 8350 projector--$1,300 (Amazon)
120" Elite fixed screen--$310 (Amazon)
Yamaha RX-V475 receiver--$400 (Newegg)
Polk Monitor25C Center Channel--$220 (Newegg)
Polk Tsi400 front speaker pair--$450 (Newegg)
Polk Tsi200 rear speaker pair--$320 (Newegg)
Polk PSW505 subwoofer--$200 on sale now!! (Newegg)
Miscellaneous (speaker wire,HDMI,wall plates,etc)--$100 (Monoprice)
Total $3,300


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Horrorfan 33 has a good game plan if u ask me. But there are a few changes I'd think about if this interest u.
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V573BL $349.99
Speakers: Pioneer sp-c22 center $79.99
Pioneer sp-f552 floorstanding $124.00 qty. (2)
Pioneer so b522-LR bookshelf's $99.00 a pair qty (2)
Subwoofer: PSA XV15. $799.00
This is a complete 7.1 setup for a very good price. All items listed above can be purchased via Amazon. The sub would be purchased direct from Power Sound Audio. Along with the other items listed by horrorfan33 would be a really nice setup and would leave u with a additional $210 to buy anything else u may need. Just my opinion.


----------



## ua2125 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the replies !

I have gone against the projector as the screen size would be 80 odd inches max. I think that may be too small. So I will be getting a 75 inch samsung TV. 

All I need help with is the speaker system. Also, I am thinking 5.1. 

Any other recommendations on just speakers, for $1K-1.5K?


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

ua2125 said:


> I have gone against the projector as the screen size would be 80 odd inches max. I think that may be too small. So I will be getting a 75 inch samsung TV.


Seems like you would be spending more money to get that 75" TV than you would buying a projector and 80" screen. Given your rather tight budget and desire for a larger screen, I bet projection will be less expensive. Plus, if you had 7' of width as your original post stated, that can accommodate a 92" diagonal 16x9 screen (not counting the screen border).

The only issue with such a small screen would be ensuring that you don't have too much brightness (given the projectors these days). But a $20 ND filter would solve that problem if present.


----------



## ua2125 (Aug 5, 2013)

I think the TV is just easier, and a sibling agreed to gift it to me, so I am not so worried about it. 

I just need a good setup of speakers. 

Also, I have already wired for cieling speakers for the back speakers. Plan for 2 floor speakers plus center.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah, well free is definitely cheaper than a projector and screen! And hard to argue against. Frees up the budget a bit . . .


----------



## ua2125 (Aug 5, 2013)

Exactly ! haha

Now onto the speakers, $1K or $1.5K. Someone gave me advice on MartinLogan + Speakercraft or Energy + Speakercraft. Both with a Pioneer Receiver. Any other combinations? 

Speakercraft in-ceiling are expensive! Any other options?


----------



## Stereo_Dave (Feb 19, 2011)

my 2 cents - Build your own speakers, now and forever ! I bought one pair of "pre-built" speakers 34 years ago- Infinity Qa's - man I Loved them - the I took them apart and saw the "secret" - I've been building speakers ever since- $1500 buys a whole lot of raw drivers (for me at least) A simple 2 way set-up w/ dedicated sub sounds as good as anything. I have many friends in the industry (home and car stereo) We all build our own - If I won the lottery, I would still roll my own

When designing a dedicated HT room pre-wire as much as possible - If 7.1 is in the future for you, then bury the wires in the wall (take pictures and measurements so you know where they are) Hard wire to all the speaker locations, period. Nothing gums up a nice install more than wires all over the place. 1-1/2" pvc to the projector with a 2 gang box, seperate power. Dedicated breaker for the receiver, seperate breaker for sub amp, etc.

If you think you might need it - then you probably do - don't skimp on the build just to kick yourself later - running wires in studs or conduit is easier than cutting holes is walls later-

Buy the biggest receiver you can afford and be done with it - sub amps are a different animal , too small is not good- there is no "too big" when it comes to power though. just back down the gains.

Best wishes


----------



## ua2125 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Dave. Unfortunately, for this project, I won't be able to build my own speakers. Although that sounds like a lot of fun. 

My current configuration looks like this: 

Vsx-43 Pioneer Elite - 560W 7.1-Ch. Network-Ready 4K Ultra Hd And 3D
2 Cf-30 Energy - 5-1/2" 2.5-Way Tower Speaker (Each) 
1 Cc-5 Energy - Dual 4-1/2" Center-Channel Speaker - Black Ash 
2 Aim7Two Speakercraft - Aim7 Two 7" In-Ceiling Speaker (Each) 
1 Esw-C8 Energy - 8" 240-Watt Subwoofer 

Can folks review? How does that sound? Is that Pioneer good enough a receiver?


----------

